# butterfly



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2016)

I went into the closed greenhouse to open the tortoise nightbox and turn off their heater and I found this on the lid of the nightbox:




It has a big chunk out of the bottom of one wing, but he can still fly. I'd never seen this butterfly here before so I did a google search. Turns out it's a gulf fritillary and he should be in the Southern U.S., and is rarely found this far north or west. Poor guy is lost!


----------

